# Looking for Serious QDM Club



## Two Bucks (May 16, 2016)

I am looking for a small QDM club that is serious about growing and harvesting Trophy Deer. I belonged to club that worked hard on doing just that. And now we lost our lease after eleven years. I am older hunter with years of exp with foodplots, feeders, and maintance etc.
I try my best to lead a good Christian life, and try to stay low key. I love all aspects of hunting, and not really concerned about killing bucks every year. I would much prefer to see a great buck walk this year, and to harvest it next season.  I am also open to leasing property if I can't find a club. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## richcansler (Jul 11, 2016)

hi,i may have what your looking for i lost a member last year due to death,and im only interested in the right person.richard 770-900-0564


----------



## wildbill2928 (Jul 27, 2016)

backwaterhere said:


> I am looking for a small QDM club that is serious about growing and harvesting Trophy Deer. I belonged to club that worked hard on doing just that. And now we lost our lease after eleven years. I am older hunter with years of exp with foodplots, feeders, and maintance etc.
> I try my best to lead a good Christian life, and try to stay low key. I love all aspects of hunting, and not really concerned about killing bucks every year. I would much prefer to see a great buck walk this year, and to harvest it next season.  I am also open to leasing property if I can't find a club. Thanks for reading this.



We have 4 openings in our club, its our 2nd year having lease and are managing for mature bucks. Property is 1053 acres and club is listed in GON forum Triple H Hunting Club. Contact Shane @ 770-307-7164 or William 678-699-8047.


----------

